# Christmas in Spain



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi

I realise I have about 2 weeks spare at Christmas and thought perhaps I could travel down to the South of Spain for slightly warmer weather.

I had thought about Morocco, but can't take the dog there (well not if I want to return with her).

Eurocampings seem to show a lot of sites open all year round. 

Does anyone have any suggestions or any comments?


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Two weeks ain't a deal of time to go to Spain (and I speak from several experiences). Are you planning to blast down with two drivers? Even that way, it's hardly relaxing. You'll have to go reasonably far south to benefit from warmer temps, so it'll be long miles.

820 mls from Calais to Barcelone
1230 mls from Calais to La Manga
1240 mls from Calais to Malaga

plus your mileage to Calais.

Dougie.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Temps*

See my recent post(s)

Motril or Alicante regions around 540 miles from Santander.

Weather can be lovelly and warm or you can get snow on the beach, like we saw on the way home from Javea this January further up the coast.

TM


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We spent the last two winters at Vinaros. It had the best of the weather both years, no floods and no snow, Alan.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Spain*

Hi

I agree with Dougie re the mileages - and some of these can be more time consuming than they first appear if you want to avoid tolls.

I spent Christmas 99 in Lloret De Mar whilst working for a coach firm. I can remember walking on the beach during the day in a tee shirt (plus other garments) but it was very cold at night.

Russell


----------



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

We go down to La Manga for Three Months, and last year the weather albeit better than the UK, was still pretty poor, we had strong winds, rain, snow on the way to Benidorm, we also had some lovely dry warm weather, the trouble is I would not like to pick two weeks out of any of the three months and say that is the dates to go for. In 2009 Christmas day was a scorcher and we had Christmas Dinner with friend under our Wind out Awning, dancing until about 7pm when it started to turn really cold....

As others have said the drive down can be quite long and tedious especially if you hit the snows in the North (Madrid or Zaragoza)

regards


----------



## Foghorn-Leghorn (Jul 10, 2010)

asprn said:


> Two weeks ain't a deal of time to go to Spain (and I speak from several experiences). Are you planning to blast down with two drivers? Even that way, it's hardly relaxing. You'll have to go reasonably far south to benefit from warmer temps, so it'll be long miles.
> 
> 820 mls from Calais to Barcelone
> 920 mls from Calais to La Manga
> ...


Calais to La Manga 920 miles ? wish it was more like 1230 me thinks


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Foghorn-Leghorn said:


> Calais to La Manga 920 miles ? wish it was more like 1230 me thinks


Corrected - thank you.

Dougie.


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

We went to Barcelona last year over the festive period..Left Calais the moring of the 24th, stopped over in Chaillac for Xmas day and Boxing day, then went to San Sebatian for 2 nights... then down to Barcalona for New year. Left Barcelona on the 3rd Jan, one night stop over in Chaillac again and then up to Calais. Had a great time and the weather was fantastic in Spain. Snow in France!!! BBQ'd with a whole bunch of people we met in the camp on new years eve, and it was very pleasant to be outside!!
Going to Spain again this year over Xmas and New Year!


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

The weather forecasters are expecting us to have a very mild winter in Spain this year. so get yourself down here


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

C7KEN said:


> The weather forecasters are expecting us to have a very mild winter in Spain this year. so get yourself down here


Hope you've still got that beer in the fridge. I arrive for a week or two in early November, then we're back for most of Jan (Malaga M/P).

Dougie.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks for the comments. Yes, it would be a long drive. I'm thinking 20 hours - don't mind paying tolls to get there quickly. 

That would mean two long days of driving there, and two days back (with a few cans of Red Bull to keep me going). 

I'm guessing that the car trains don't run that time of year? Has anyone put a motorhome on a car train? 

But that still gives me over a week in the South of Spain where it will be mild compared to the UK and a chance to enjoy a holiday rather than be stuck in London or in the cold and rain in the UK. 

If I take the road down via France to Barcelona then along the coast, hopefully I'll miss the snow. Good point about Madrid - it did cross my mind to go that way (especially as I have friends I can visit in Madrid) so will have to investigate the snow on that route.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

If there are two of you driving its no probs, but if only one it would be a bit of a push but still worth it. We regularly have driven Calais/Benicassim in 2 days, long days but easy drive and we usually only do 60mph. Calais/Rouen/Bordeaux/Biarritz/Pamplona/Zaragoza/Sagunto/Benicassim. Roads are good, no need for toll roads. The A23 from Zaragoza to south coast is a dream of a motorway and FREE! And if, like us, you arrive at Benicassim about 1:00am there are plenty of places along sea front to park. And when you get out the van and smell the Med oh boy was it worth the drive! We usually then go for a walk along the sea front to stretch our legs and get some decent fresh air. 
Weather in Benicassim last winter was about as good as it was anywhere in Spain last year. We tried heading south to Benidorm but it was no better and further south was getting heavy rain so we turned back to good old Benicassim. Even though it was fairly rubbish on the whole it was still a lot better than UK.
Sal


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

There is only me driving. 

That's a reason for the toll roads, and I really don't mind paying. I'm not looking to cut corners on money.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Dinks123 said:


> We went to Barcelona last year over the festive period..Left Calais the moring of the 24th, stopped over in Chaillac for Xmas day and Boxing day, then went to San Sebatian for 2 nights... then down to Barcalona for New year. Left Barcelona on the 3rd Jan, one night stop over in Chaillac again and then up to Calais. Had a great time and the weather was fantastic in Spain. Snow in France!!! BBQ'd with a whole bunch of people we met in the camp on new years eve, and it was very pleasant to be outside!!
> Going to Spain again this year over Xmas and New Year!


Where did you stop when you visited Barcelon at New Year? We have to be there for Christmas this year, plus Jan and maybe Feb. (New babe on the way) Our son lives there and we are used to visiting him but never at Christmas. We have tried various sites north and south and have found that we prefer Camping Barcelona at Mataro (which doesn't open in the winter). When we went to Masnou it was off season and seemed a bit run down and not the place we would feel secure leaving the van. Tres Estrellas will be closed until March. Other than that the only site I know that would be open is Vilanova which is a bit of a trek and full of wild cats! Also, do you know what the public transport is like at Christmas? My son doesn't know because he usually comes home.
Sal


----------



## hireme (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi
How are the fly's this year. We had real problems last year on the south coast of Spain..
We leave on friday for 4 months, going to try out the Rexhall Aerbus. Hope the weather is good. Give us a wave.....
Regards
Tel


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Hope to hit Denia by December 21st 4 day drive


----------



## cilkad (Jan 4, 2007)

we've been to Spain at Christmas for three times and hope to go again this year. We can't take more than two weeks and it's a two to three-day drive each way (more than 2000 km). We go from Bled through Italy, south of France and then past Barcelona to Denia or Benicassim. We take motorways (they re expensive but we want to arrive as soon as possible) As someone says - when you smell the Med, you forget the driving. It makes winter so much shorter. I always envy people who are fortunate enough to be able to spend the whole winter there. 
Go for it, I'm sure you'll' enjoy it. 
Cilka


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

This is our third winter at camping Marjal, just south of Alicante, the last two winters have been very mild, we missed all the bad weather that hit parts of Spain last year.

We had lovely weather Christmas Day, and spent New Year's day on the beach, although we did have to wear jumpers, it is great to be away from the cold and rain.

I would also recommend the road from Zaragossa, it is excellent.

Cavaqueen


----------

